# JB public access 1 9/1



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

So I got up at 5 and went to the hole to catch some pinfish for bait and of course i catch my fill within 30 minutes. Then head over to the public access and no one is there great, I hook a pinfish and throw it out and wham first catch a 21 in red nothing massive but is going to taste good. Then catch nothing the rest of the day o welllll.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have been dying for some blackened redfish.. so I would take that slot any day.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

one is better then none. Nice fish!


----------

